# 4 month old vizsla might need to rehome?!



## helloaddie (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a 4-month-old V that I share with my boyfriend. He is precious and has the cutest personality. Great with potty training, loves his crate, and pretty good around people. However, my boyfriend thinks we should give him away because we can't give him the attention he craves right now because of other life stressors. He's having a lot of added pressure at work and I am starting a new job as a nurse working nights in a few weeks. 

He does have some minor behavior things-- jumping up on people, nibbling at fingers, and he has had a couple of fits on walks where he will start trying to bite at my sweatshirt with his mouth or bite at his lease. I have the perspective that he is a puppy and this is a phase-- we just have to keep working with him and things will get better when he can go on runs. My boyfriend has the opinion that we can't handle it and we're in over our head with a vizsla. He is frustrated that he feels like we can't leave him alone for very long and how we have lost some of our independence. On days I can't take care of him, he feels bad asking for help from others because he is so high energy. He is able to go to daycare in one month. We are both very active-- he bikes frequently and I run between 30-50 miles a week but we have had to sacrifice some of that since getting our puppy. I was just wondering if and when people have started to see their V mellow and mature? Is the puppy stage something that is worth getting through or do they continue to be this time-consuming and keep some of these behavioral issues (mouthing/biting/jumping)? As he gets older and with ample activity, would we be able to leave him for a period of time to play in the yard or rest in the house?

I guess I am hoping someone can maybe give me some ideas to talk to my boyfriend about redeeming qualities that would make keeping him worth it. I adore him and really imagine him being an especially great dog in a few years so I am willing to keep trying, but I need my boyfriend on board to help. I'd be crushed if giving him away was the only option, but I hope if the timing was better in the future, we could try again and make it work but ideally, I would like to be able to keep this one. Any glimpse of hope or what we can expect down the road is so helpful!!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't give up yet. The first 6 months are a challenge (or worse). It does not matter how much you think you are prepared a v pup will wear you down. 

But it will get better.

Everything you said is pretty well normal. If you can hold out for a couple more months you should start to see it getting easier. Even though it seems like forever at 1 year you will have a good dog.

We have a young female that we rehomed. The original owners were not well prepared for the things you are describing. We got her at 10 months and she started going on runs with our male. At the end of the day she was to tired to be naughty. She has been great, nothing like the original owners described.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Everybody wishes that they had the ideal situation, but few really do. We make sacrifices, because the end result is worth the sacrifice. Both the dog and owner have to give and take a little bit here.
My schedule has always been work heavy. 10 hour days are the norm,and for a few months 12's, 6 days a week, are the norm. My wife also used to have this same type of schedule. Thankfully, she no longer does.
During these years we raised 5 vizslas, on a rather hectic work schedules, and I was a USCF Cat II racer and nationally ranked 40KM Time Trial champion and Triathlete. My dogs were my constant training companions. We put many thousands and thousands of miles together on a MTN bike, and running also. If I wasn't actually on the road racing, or training, my dogs were with me. My dogs also hunted every fall.
Was it always great? No, sometimes it wasn't. I've built kennels outside, and kennels in the basement for the dogs to meet their basic needs until my schedule eased. Raced home at lunch to let them out, and make sure they had food and water, etc. Bought auto feeders and auto waters, etc. Whatever it took.I don't think my dogs ever held it against me, or anything. When we were together, they had our complete attention and were part of everything we did.
You are both 6-12 months away from having the ideal training companion,you just have to get through the next few month
If you are an active couple, the Vizsla will be a perfect fit for you, you just have to give it time to grow up. The same is true of any dog breed..
Hang in there. The wait is worth it. I promise.

PS
Unless your boyfriend is an Olympian, or getting ready to go pro, the dog will kick his heinie on the bike. Guaranteed!


----------



## Redrose (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello, 

We also have a 4 month old, Elsie. She's beautiful, but can be a right pain in the arse. I can say we just weren't prepared for what hit us, when we collected her at eight weeks. We're both very active people, and spend 10+ hours weekly out on the road bikes. This has now been reduced to around 2-3 hours weekly. However, the trade off is having some fantastic moorland walks with Elsie. 

Don't get me wrong, this has been tough, but every week, we feel like there's light at the end of the tunnel. The mouthing and sharkies, have been the most tiresome. I'll be glad when they've disappeared! When she gets the Zoomies, that's just funny. 

As each week goes by, even though she has her moments, she seems to mellow a little more. Without doubt the worst time is 7pm to 9pm. Totally nuts, but strangely addictive. Believe me, I've felt like taking her back to the breeder at least 3 times every week, but I'm not the type to give in. 

If you can, hang in there, as I'm sure the folks on here with a wealth of experience, will tell you it's well worth it! 

We're certainly hoping so! 

Cheers.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

4 months really is the testing stage, teething, zoomies, just about everything that can drive you up the bloody wall will do and it all comes to a head at about 16 weeks/4 months old,,,then things get better, get calmer,,,those satanic eyes seem to ooze affection ( hmmm maybe a few months later for that one haha!), they actually start listening and fetching things to you rather than hiding them behind the sofa...hang in there, it's a stormy ride at first but well worth it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Redrose said:


> Hello,
> 
> We also have a 4 month old, Elsie. She's beautiful, but can be a right pain in the arse. I can say we just weren't prepared for what hit us, when we collected her at eight weeks. We're both very active people, and spend 10+ hours weekly out on the road bikes. This has now been reduced to around 2-3 hours weekly. However, the trade off is having some fantastic moorland walks with Elsie.
> 
> ...


you in Lancashire Redrose?


----------



## Redrose (Nov 17, 2020)

harrigab said:


> you in Lancashire Redrose?


Hi, yes, but we'll be up in the Lakes at every opportunity, once Covid is done! Beautiful part of the world. 

Cheers, David.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

helloaddie said:


> I have a 4-month-old V that I share with my boyfriend. He is precious and has the cutest personality. Great with potty training, loves his crate, and pretty good around people. However, my boyfriend thinks we should give him away because we can't give him the attention he craves right now because of other life stressors. He's having a lot of added pressure at work and I am starting a new job as a nurse working nights in a few weeks.
> 
> He does have some minor behavior things-- jumping up on people, nibbling at fingers, and he has had a couple of fits on walks where he will start trying to bite at my sweatshirt with his mouth or bite at his lease. I have the perspective that he is a puppy and this is a phase-- we just have to keep working with him and things will get better when he can go on runs. My boyfriend has the opinion that we can't handle it and we're in over our head with a vizsla. He is frustrated that he feels like we can't leave him alone for very long and how we have lost some of our independence. On days I can't take care of him, he feels bad asking for help from others because he is so high energy. He is able to go to daycare in one month. We are both very active-- he bikes frequently and I run between 30-50 miles a week but we have had to sacrifice some of that since getting our puppy. I was just wondering if and when people have started to see their V mellow and mature? Is the puppy stage something that is worth getting through or do they continue to be this time-consuming and keep some of these behavioral issues (mouthing/biting/jumping)? As he gets older and with ample activity, would we be able to leave him for a period of time to play in the yard or rest in the house?
> 
> I guess I am hoping someone can maybe give me some ideas to talk to my boyfriend about redeeming qualities that would make keeping him worth it. I adore him and really imagine him being an especially great dog in a few years so I am willing to keep trying, but I need my boyfriend on board to help. I'd be crushed if giving him away was the only option, but I hope if the timing was better in the future, we could try again and make it work but ideally, I would like to be able to keep this one. Any glimpse of hope or what we can expect down the road is so helpful!!


Don't give up! When we got Lucy I was working crazy hours...up to 60 hours a week. I was lucky that my husband was not working as much but I was the primary trainer for Lucy. All of the behaviors you have listed sound like a normal Vizsla puppy! Do you have a daycare that your pup could go to even once a week? Lucy went about once a week, sometimes twice for a while just to help her socialize. We dot into training classes as soon as she was old enough. Vizsla's are so worth the work & they will love you endlessly......hang in there!


----------



## mike winkler (Sep 3, 2020)

helloaddie said:


> I have a 4-month-old V that I share with my boyfriend. He is precious and has the cutest personality. Great with potty training, loves his crate, and pretty good around people. However, my boyfriend thinks we should give him away because we can't give him the attention he craves right now because of other life stressors. He's having a lot of added pressure at work and I am starting a new job as a nurse working nights in a few weeks.
> 
> He does have some minor behavior things-- jumping up on people, nibbling at fingers, and he has had a couple of fits on walks where he will start trying to bite at my sweatshirt with his mouth or bite at his lease. I have the perspective that he is a puppy and this is a phase-- we just have to keep working with him and things will get better when he can go on runs. My boyfriend has the opinion that we can't handle it and we're in over our head with a vizsla. He is frustrated that he feels like we can't leave him alone for very long and how we have lost some of our independence. On days I can't take care of him, he feels bad asking for help from others because he is so high energy. He is able to go to daycare in one month. We are both very active-- he bikes frequently and I run between 30-50 miles a week but we have had to sacrifice some of that since getting our puppy. I was just wondering if and when people have started to see their V mellow and mature? Is the puppy stage something that is worth getting through or do they continue to be this time-consuming and keep some of these behavioral issues (mouthing/biting/jumping)? As he gets older and with ample activity, would we be able to leave him for a period of time to play in the yard or rest in the house?
> 
> I guess I am hoping someone can maybe give me some ideas to talk to my boyfriend about redeeming qualities that would make keeping him worth it. I adore him and really imagine him being an especially great dog in a few years so I am willing to keep trying, but I need my boyfriend on board to help. I'd be crushed if giving him away was the only option, but I hope if the timing was better in the future, we could try again and make it work but ideally, I would like to be able to keep this one. Any glimpse of hope or what we can expect down the road is so helpful!!


they are worth the time you put in to them .They are very smart. They become like a two year old. They are the most loving creature on this earth. They are not meant to be cooped up . They need an out let for they energy. I had two of them and now i am down to one. she died of cancer on 9/3/2020 and I miss her. She was 10years old. I still have her mom and she is 13 years old. if doggie day care is available for the younger years i would recommend it, it will offer it an energy outlet, training and you won't have to deal with separation anxiety. they are full of love. good luck GOD BLESS


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

I feel you my pup is 3 months now. He is my first dog, I def didn't love him for the first few weeks, but I start loving him more and more. Of course everyday he has to make me mad and frustrated, but compared with week 1 he does seem bit better just the bite is crazy now, I noticed he sure do know what can bite what cant but when he is overtired the sane switch just turn off and wont listen to anything...I just lock him in the crate if I have to, I need a break too to keep myself going otherwise I prob would of give up already.
Hang on there! We can do this!


----------

